# Control panel



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, Just got back from a lovely few days away in our 06 Kon-Tiki and now our control panel has given up the ghost. It wont switch on or off and the back light just stays on green with gibberish symbols. Does anyone , like me think that we need a new one, and what sort of money are we talking?? (Im thinking it looks an expensive item) Any thoughts anyone.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

not sure but look on www.muvonics.co.uk
hope it helps


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I am not sure but it might be worth contacting Swift for a "re-boot" procedure.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

It has been known that these control panels software gets its knickers in a twist, try disconecting the power source to it and reconecting.

If no joy give Glenn a ring, he may know the answer.

Peter


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,

I've had the same problem in my kontiki.

Get a flat screwdriver and pop the plastic surround off the digital display, this will reveal two crosshead screws....remove these and then carefully ease out the display panel. Dissconnect the power lead from the rear of the display panel and wait for 30 seconds.

Re-assemble and the unit should have reset itself.

The whole process takes less than 5 minutes.

Good Luck, Simon.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi WendyandJohn, it does sound like the panel has become corrupt, and as Simon has stated if you disconnect the control panel and reconnect it, this will clear the noise.

If this doesn't then please let me know and we can try a couple of other points.

Support Tel No 01482 678981

Ian Sargent


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. When the 'hubby' gets home from work we will give it a go and I will report back asap. Many thanks all


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Way hey guys, thanks ever so much for your help. We did as you suggested, disconnected-waited for 30secs-reconnected and hey presto it works. Once again thanks to you all :lol:


----------

